# Rabbit bed?



## minimoomin (Feb 23, 2015)

So yesterday I made this rabbit(or animal) bed out of an old blanket and pillow. And I was wondering if anyone has a rabbit bed which their bun sleeps in? What does your bun bed look like? I'm going to introduce it to my bun next week and hopefully she'll use it! If not I guess I have another cat bed  

View attachment 1424671153736.jpg


----------



## Troller (Feb 23, 2015)

Funny this subject is coming up. Originally we tried this with out duo, making a homemade bed that looks very similar but there was no interest and a store bought one. Flash forward a year and as we're getting supplies for a new puppy we lay down the old dog bed we tried with them as well and this is our result.It seems we have lost the dog bed...


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 23, 2015)

Troller said:


> Funny this subject is coming up. Originally we tried this with out duo, making a homemade bed that looks very similar but there was no interest and a store bought one. Flash forward a year and as we're getting supplies for a new puppy we lay down the old dog bed we tried with them as well and this is our result.It seems we have lost the dog bed...



Oh my gosh! That's adorable! I'm just hoping my bun doesn't decide the bed would make a good litter box...


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 23, 2015)

I have tried several pet beds. Unfortunately, they end up chewing most of them. This is the only one they seemed to not destroy. but it was too small for the two to share.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 23, 2015)

I have this bed now, but you can see where they started chewing it....


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 23, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> I have this bed now, but you can see where they started chewing it....



That's so adorable that they try fit into one bed ^-^ Does it cost a lot to replace the beds every time?


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 23, 2015)

(Sorry about the poor photo) Does anyone's bun sleep in this sort of bed? My cats barely use it, and I thought I might introduce it to my bun. 

View attachment 1424752895225.jpg


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 24, 2015)

Sophie would use that as a litter box lol. She likes peeing on soft, squishy things so she doesn't get a bed. She either sleeps on a coir fibre mat or on the carpet or Lino in her condo.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 24, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> (Sorry about the poor photo) Does anyone's bun sleep in this sort of bed? My cats barely use it, and I thought I might introduce it to my bun.


 
I tried one of those with my rabbits - it was on clearance. They chewed it on the inside and started getting to the foam inside, so I had to stop using it. 
It depends on the bunny, though. Maybe yours won't chew it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 24, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> That's so adorable that they try fit into one bed ^-^ Does it cost a lot to replace the beds every time?


 

Yes, they are such snuggle buns at times! I only get the beds now if they are super cheap. That green one was only $3 at a 'going out of business' sale.


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 28, 2015)

She seems to have decided to love this bed  (and her reflection) 

View attachment 1425154091511.jpg


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 28, 2015)

We use memory foam bath mats, this is their favorite spot to sleep, under a cabinet. So easy to vacuum and wash too. Not great for chewers, but our two are pretty well behaved, plus we supervise whenever they're running about.


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 28, 2015)

Aargh. Sorry it's upside down.


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 28, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> We use memory foam bath mats, this is their favorite spot to sleep, under a cabinet. So easy to vacuum and wash too. Not great for chewers, but our two are pretty well behaved, plus we supervise whenever they're running about.



Adorable!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 28, 2015)

@ stevesmum, we had that exact memory foam mat. It worked great for close to a year with no chewing at all. Then, out of the blue, they started chewing it. ullhair:


----------



## minimoomin (Feb 28, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> @ stevesmum, we had that exact memory foam mat. It worked great for close to a year with no chewing at all. Then, out of the blue, they started chewing it. ullhair:



Where'd you get the memory foam mat from??


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 28, 2015)

minimoomin said:


> Where'd you get the memory foam mat from??



You can get them just about anywhere. Try your linnens and towel section of your local walmart.
Their usually in with other bath mats and such.


----------



## stevesmum (Mar 1, 2015)

I live in Canada and we have JYSK which is like a lower end ikea, and those bath mats are about $7 each there. Not bad. 
@ blue eyes, that is annoying haha, when they get it in their heads to suddenly destroy something. To be honest cali will go on one of her digging and biting sprees sometimes on that very mat, and steve likes to have the occasional pee there. But so far luckily no foam has been eaten and she gets in trouble for abusing the mat. I wish their nesting instincts went with our home decorating


----------



## Jskittle (Mar 4, 2015)

We have an uglidonut from thehareapparent etsy! It's perfect  no bottom so no accidents, it just hugs them View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425528888.346620.jpg


----------

